# Unpaid Wages



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey guys and girls, quick question, just after your opinions.

Goes like this, having been self employed last year, i went to my accountant today to help me do my tax return. 

Having gone through everything in detail we have noticed that when i was sub-contracting to a local electrician, he has underpaid me over a period of 5 months by roughly £650. 

Basically i sent in weekly invoices and a couple months just dont tally up with the cheques i received. 

My question is, bearing in mind this happened sept/oct of last year, would you chase the person i was working for, or as really i should of noticed at the time take it on the chin?

Thanks,

Chris.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm no expert but it's partly your fault as you know but it can't hurt to ask them for it back? Nothing to lose.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

As above, this is partly your fault for not double checking, but it's also the contractors fault as well
Nothing ventured, nothing gained though, so contact them and explain the situation. Don't cause/make massive fuss over it, as then I reckon he (they) will dig their heels in.

Approach this in a jokey/friendly way & they may just happilly sort it out for you and pay up what they owe


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

its hard to know what to do. 
they owe it to you but you dont want to burn bridges either


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Could it not be a CIS tax deduction?

If not, you have invoiced for an amount and it's only part paid so yes raise the issue with them.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the advice so far guys



DMH-01 said:


> Could it not be a CIS tax deduction?
> 
> If not, you have invoiced for an amount and it's only part paid so yes raise the issue with them.


No all invoices had my UTR number, a gross sum, tax to be deducted and then my net pay.

He's a decent guy, its just the fact its such a long time ago, really not sure how to play this one.


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

Is he deducting CITB levy or is it Vat rate changes ?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Godderz23 said:


> He's a decent guy, its just the fact its such a long time ago, really not sure how to play this one.


From time to time I chase debt a lot older than yours for clients.

You've invoiced the correct amount, it's not like you've charged too little and are now asking for more.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I would start by producing a statement of account showing invoices raised and payments received, take that too him and talk him through it.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Maybe send them a letter with all the facts showing invoices against cheques and ask them if they would look into it as your accountant has brought up these anomalies and they need to be resolved for tax resaons.

If they tell you to shove it you have no one to blame but yourself for not checking properly and chalk it up to experience...


----------

